# المنتدى منتدى عالم الموبايل البرامج والثيمــات والالعــاب والخلفيات والميلتيميديا قسم التطبيقات والثيمــات والالعــاب  برنامج مقياس الحب لموبايل رائع ومسلي

## قوت الزمان

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته**الحمد الله حمدا كثير طيبا مباركا فيه ملئ السموات والأرض وبعد** :-*  *أقدم* * اليكم  برنامج    مقياس    الحب    love   match*تقوم بكتابة اسمك واسم من تحب يظهر لكم مدى الحب بينكم البرنامج لتسليه  بدون شك سوف يعجبكم .  * صورة للبرنامج  *  **  
  الوصف باللغه الانجليزيه :
 Enter Name and your partner name to find the love percentage Read the prediction based on results for More Great Mobile stuff go to the link الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] How to Install Jar / Jad File ? Download and install: JAR File - Try first! JAD File Download JAR application file to your PC and transfer to your memory card or phone manually.If that doesn't work, try to download and install the .JAD file. The file(s) can either be installed from the PC using the phone manufacturer software,or be transferred to the phone using Bluetooth, a memory card or a data cable. Important Information: This application is free of charge and free to download because it is ad sponsored.In order to play the application your mobile must access the 
internet using the phone data connection.   
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## narosse27

*جزيل الشكر أخي الكريم*

----------


## EZEL

*وكمان للحب صار اله برنامج ...يعطيك العافية *

----------

